# Eclipse: Durchlaufzeit meines Progs stoppen



## guni (11. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es in Eclipse eine Art Stopuhr?
ich würde mir gerne beim Debuggen die Zeit anschauen, die der Compiler bis zum nächsten Breakpoint braucht!
und wie lang welcher import in meinem Programm dauert würd mich auch interessieren!
hat sich mit der Frage schon mal wer beschäftigt?!

mfg, guni


----------



## Beni (11. Sep 2008)

guni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde mir gerne beim Debuggen die Zeit anschauen, die der Compiler bis zum nächsten Breakpoint braucht!


Der Compiler wandelt *.java in *.class Dateien um. Beim Debuggen hat der null und garnichts zu tun.



> und wie lang welcher import in meinem Programm dauert würd mich auch interessieren!


Das Import-Statement wird vom Compiler benutzt um Klassen & Interfaces zu finden. Zur Laufzeit sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden und haben auch keine Auswirkungen.

Du könntest einfach "System.nanoTime()" an verschiedenen Stellen verwenden, und dann den Zeitunterschied ausgeben.
Oder du benutzt einen Profiler (vielleicht TPTP oder JProfiler) um komplexere Messungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## foobar (11. Sep 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/share/jvisualvm.html

JVisualvm ist Teil des Jdks und leistet genau das was du brauchst.


----------



## guni (11. Sep 2008)

hallo,

ja. profiler war das stichwort, das ich gesucht habe ...
habe da ein ganz interessantes eclipse-plugin gefunden: ru.nlmk.eclipse.plugins.profiler

mein problem is: ich krieg es nicht zum Laufen.
kennt irgendwer das tool und kann mir erklären, wie ich es einrichte?
habe mich an die Anleitung gehalten die dabei ist aber wenn ich dann versuche, eine profiler-configuration zu erstellen, dann bekomm ich einen eclipse-fehler: 

An error has occured. See log for more Detalis.

Reason:
org/eclipse/jdt/internal/debug/ui/launcher/JavaLaunchConfigurationTab

... keine Ahnung wo das Log-File is ... sonst könnt i warscheinlich nu mehr sogn.

mfg, guni


----------



## foobar (11. Sep 2008)

Benutz doch jvisualvm. Das ist bereits installiert und du kannst damit jedes Javaprogramm profilen ohne es auf eine bestimmte Art zu starten. Einfach jvisualvm starten, Prozess auswählen und los gehts.


----------



## guni (11. Sep 2008)

hmm ... auf meinem Computer existiert kein jvisualvm.
ich hab eine jre von oracle - vielleicht liegts daran; dass das eine abgespeckte version oder so is ...

hmm ... mein profiler-plugin hat sich erledigt. 
hab bei sourceforge rausgefunden, dass das projekt schon wieder ausgelaufen is ...

na ja - ich suche weiter


----------



## maki (11. Sep 2008)

> na ja - ich suche weiter


Warum bist du so Beratungsresistent?

JProfiler und Eclipse TPTP wurden doch schon genannt, die funktionieren auch vor Java 6, ander als VisualVM.


----------



## guni (11. Sep 2008)

beratungsresistent?!
ich habe die Ratschläge gleich in meine Suche miteinbezogen ;-)

wie gesagt: visualvm fällt für mich aus.
jprofiler ist meines wissens nach kostenpflichtig
tptp is grad am download (200 MB!!) - des schaut ma vo da doku her guad aus!

thx jedenfalls


----------



## maki (11. Sep 2008)

> beratungsresistent?!
> ich habe die Ratschläge gleich in meine Suche miteinbezogen icon_wink.gif


Na weil der Vorschlag der für dich in Frage kommen schon in der ersten Antwort standen


----------



## guni (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo, 

habe jetzt versucht, unter Eclipse TPTP zu installieren.
leider kenn ich mich damit null aus.

1.: in der Install-Doku steht nur, dass man die gewünschten Module installieren sollte ... im Update Manager von Eclipse finde ich aber hunderte Module und nirgends eine Beschreibung, was wozu gut is / was required is.

2.: in Eclipse 3.4 steht in der Hilfe ein Kapitel zum Thema "Monitoring and Profiling Applications" ... sieht so aus, als wäre der Profiler der dort vorgstellt wird unabhängig vom TPTP mitgeliefert ...
gut. nachdem ich nach meiner TPTP-"Installation" keine Änderung in Eclipse feststellen konnte, habe ich nach der Hilfe ("Monitoring and Managing an Application Using Common Base Events and JMX") versucht ein Profiler Obejkt aufzubauen.
mein Prog rennt auch fehlerfrei durch, aber sehen tu ich danach nix! Keine Statistiken, keine Tabellen, keine Auswertungen!

hat irgendwer eine Ahnung wieso?!

mfg, guni


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Ich ziehe die Komplettinstallation des TPTP der Plugin installation vor, läuft imho viel besser, ausserdem ist das Ding ein ganz schöner Brocken, will damit nicht meine IDE zumüllen.


----------



## guni (12. Sep 2008)

??? Wenn du es komplett installierst hast du ja mehr Module - müllst du dann nicht erst recht deine IDE ?!


----------



## guni (12. Sep 2008)

zu  :wink:


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2008)

Was ich meinte war, eine komplette Eclipse IDE mit dem TPTP runterzuladen, und parallel zu deiner normalen IDE zu isntallieren und nutzen.

http://www.eclipse.org/tptp/home/downloads/


----------



## guni (12. Sep 2008)

hmm ... danke!
ich hab zwar noch wenig ahnung, was das ding alles kann, aber dank dir hab ich den anfang jetzt mal geschafft und meine erste execution time analysis erstellt ;-)

mein Programm braucht 12 min bis es durch is ;-(
... und ich kann nix dafür weil die API so langsam is *schluchz*


----------

